
How to Read Code (Eight Things to Remember) - awasum_yannick
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/06/01/how-to-read-code/#.VNUdMcs6UCk.hackernews
======
awasum_yannick
This is very helpful. I usually just summarize all this to other developers as
"Be very Thorough in all you do". But this post gives alot of good advice.

